# 06 G Waterman 16



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

POCtied said:


> G Waterman 16 First Ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getcha a cane to go with that Pimp Wagon! Awesome skiff, and have fun making it yours!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

If your looking for a Stiffy hybrid push pole I have one for sale in the Kemah area 20'6".5737685109


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

sweet man good luck


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

C Brueckner said:


> If your looking for a Stiffy hybrid push pole I have one for sale in the Kemah area 20'6".5737685109


appreciate the hook up, enjoy your trip


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Not a problem man, tear um up this weekend! Let me know if you ever need someone to fill a seat in that Gordan.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't ruin that skiff with a power pole. They are a pain in the azz and will get in the way while you're poling. 

Hope you got a decent deal on the skiff, sounds it needs a lot of TLC. great hull though


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

the PP micro would only be used when fishing solo with trolling motor, so not super worried about it when poling. 

TLC is what every skiff needs, don't make her feel insecure


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Got a few things sorted last night...Micro JP working, Lenco Tabs working, Bilge & Release well working, ordering a new pickup through HB for the livewell so I can ditch that "ram" setup and dragging bottom. 

Ordering a new console tray from HB, just deciding on layout of the tray. I know I want at least one cup holder and would ideally like to move the Raymarine onto the tray and off the console. Any pro and cons feel free to let me know and just a shout out to Paul over at HB, he has been real helpful answering all my questions.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not looking in the right classifieds. What a great project!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> I'm not looking in the right classifieds. What a great project!


you gotta check the classifieds on microskiff.com ;-)

So anyone have a good suggestion on batteries? I'm replacing the Odyssey Extreme pc925, I could always grab another one of these but I don't have an experience with it to make a good judgment call one way or the other.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

POCtied said:


> you gotta check the classifieds on microskiff.com ;-)
> 
> So anyone have a good suggestion on batteries? I'm replacing the Odyssey Extreme pc925, I could always grab another one of these but I don't have an experience with it to make a good judgment call one way or the other.


Yes way better than Craigslist for sure much better company.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The odyssey batteries have been very good for me. If you have them on a on board charger they last a very long time. No troubles for me.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks, I went the Odyssey PC925 again, picked up at 4wheelparts in town for the best price anywhere, including online, at $147.xx pre tax.


----------

